# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Faqet më të shtrenjta në Botë, në Internet

## mastersoft

Keto jane webfaqet me te shtrenja ne bote sias FORBERS.

Website #1
www.yahoo.com
Hapur me: 18-Jan-1995
Çmimi: $3,781,719,510

Website #2
www.msn.com
Hapur me:: 10-Nov-1994
Çmimi:$2,075,740,203 

Website #3
www.google.com
Hapur me: 15-Sep-1997
Çmimi: $2,670,839,190 

Website #4
www.youtube.com
Hapur me: 15-Feb-2005
Çmimi:$1,583,955,404 

Website #5
www.myspace.com
Hapur me: 22-Feb-1996
Çmimi:$2,402,409,207 

Website #6
www.live.com
Hapur me: 28-Dec-1994
Çmimi:$816,584,998 

Website #7
www.baidu.com
Hapur me: 28-Dec-1994
Çmimi:$804,499,505 

Website #8
www.orkut.com
Hapur me: 08-Dec-2002
Çmimi:$777,030,819 

Website #9
www.wikipedia.org
Hapur me: 13-Jan-2001
Çmimi: $299,711,546 

Website #10
www.microsoft.com
Hapur me:02-May-1991
Çmimi: $1,455,768,506

----------

